# Another new score



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I stopped by an antique shop that advertised Lionel trains for sale, and the ad on craigslist included a few pictures. Lo and behold, In the pictures I spotted a blue stripe flyer passenger set, and decided to check out the store. The cars were complete, nothing broken but a coupler, so I bought the set.Of course some play wear and scratches were present. I also spotted a 24413 ART car with some rubbing on the roof. He also had other 5 digit cars there that I might just go back and buy.. I got the cars home and they all lit up as they should, and actually are nice cars, aside from the scratches and so on. I paid $96 bucks for all of them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

a few














more pix


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, nice score on the Comet Coaches....look pretty decent. I usually see those at shows for $40 and up, topnotch condition usually around $130 each.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Wow, nice score on the Comet Coaches....look pretty decent. I usually see those at shows for $40 and up, topnotch condition usually around $130 each.


NOW, I need a Comet engine!!! The price was right, and I was going to flip them, but you know how that goes...


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

nice one, flyernut! :thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Did anyone notice that 30" K-line straight track??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it 30" or 36" - I bought some of that from Doug Peck for my future huge layout. When it arrived I left it in the box and stored it away so I never measured it.

But now that you mentioned it, yes now I see it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Is it 30" or 36" - I bought some of that from Doug Peck for my future huge layout. When it arrived I left it in the box and stored it away so I never measured it.
> 
> But now that you mentioned it, yes now I see it.


I don't remember..You have to move some ties so it fits the original rubber roadbed.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If I'm near my storage pile of Flyer anytime soon, I'll try to measure one. I'm thinking it's 36" though.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NICE-AMERIC...260593?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4acf863b31


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NICE-AMERIC...260593?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4acf863b31


Thanks.


----------

